# tropical tank



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi guys and gals!

right i have found the tank that i want which is:

AquaEl Econoline 70 Rectangular Tropical Aquarium and Cabinet

i'm looking for some more ideas of what would live happily in this, i want some guppies, and possibly something that would live with them and thats a bit different?

Also does anyone know of any LFS in or near sheffield?

thanks!


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

nice looking tank, but have you considered going 2nd hand and saving yourself a lot of money? just an idea :2thumb:

as for decent lfs, do you have a maidenhead aquatics near you? they have a website with a store locator. both near to us have disease free healthy stock 99% time. as always, treat anything they say with a pinch of salt and do your own research at home. also, make sure you know your stuff with the cycle process. ammonia-nitrites-nitrates. preferably without fish in the tank using pure ammonia, less stress on the fish :2thumb: 

guppies are lovely, will you be getting all 1 sex to avoid babies or a mix of males and females? if so do 2 females to every male. 

maybe a nice school of corydorus catfish for the bottom, 5 should be fine in there, maybe go for a smaller type such as pandas.

i always like the look of harlequin rasboras and cardinal tetra,rummynose look beautiful in a planted tank if you are going that way, and they will look nice alongside guppies too. maybe a dwarf honey gourami for a centerpiece fish.


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

thanks for the reply i have been looking at second hand ones, but none have taken my fancy yet!

Ahh i don't know TBH i shall have a look! yes i know all about cycling the tank i read up about that first 

i was planning on just getting males, whats a good number to get?

Thanks i'll have a look into them!


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

it depends what other tankmates you are looking at getting.


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

ahhh fair enough thanks!


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Just a thought for the 2nd hand tank idea.

This weekend i picked up a 3ft tank, cabinet, heater, filter, lighting unit and many fish for £60.00 including a huge angel, 2 LARGE bristlenose, gold barb, 2 albino plecs, 5-6 platys, couple of pepper cory, few mollies, couple female guppies and 1 kribensis.


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

Right i have decided i would like some male guppies, a honey gourami, some harlequin rasboras and some neon tetra. 

Would these be compatible and what size groups would you recommend.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

yes they should be fine together. 

i would say 
8 male guppies
10 harlequins
10 neons
1 gourami

this is pretty much maxed out in there, so you will need to make sure you keep up with your weekly partial water changes. also, adding some live plants will really benefit the water quality and make the fish stand out beautifully too :2thumb:


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

Right thats brilliant thanks!

I am planning on adding some live plants to help to!


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

remember to stock slowly, leave a couple of weeks between new additions to let the bacteria colony catch up, and once all sorted...pics please :2thumb:


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks i will do! haha yes there will be plenty of photos!


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

I'd perhaps drop the amount of guppies in there to 4-5 but thats just me, I am on the cautious side.


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

ok thanks, i'll see what suits best!


----------

